# Gulf state park/lake shelby



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone fish lake shelby or any of the smaller lakes in gulf state park? I grew up fishing it as a kid and there were always big bass, but I know hurricane ivan killed alot of them. I'm just wonder if it has made a recovery or not. Thanks in advance


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Caught my first bass in Shelby - then 8 more in a row. Been hooked ever since. Circa 1971


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I fished there a few times when I was living over on the west side of P'cola. Pretty lakes, bassy looking but didn't catch a ton of fish. I actually did better running up to middle and little lakes the few times I went. Mainly got them either pitching the reeds in middle lake, typical flippin' bite - make 50 or 100 casts for each bite; or flippin the salad along the cut going from middle to little lake. Got one good one on a weightless zoom trick worm along the shoreline in little lake one morning. Friend claimed he lost one up there he said would push above 6lbs but biggest I got was maybe 2.5. Didn't catch a lot of fish most trips but caught a few. One trip they were stacked into one of the drainage ditches, but other trips that same ditch didn't have butkus. Have done well on topwater walkers during low light conditions here and there.


----------

